# June 6th Summer Kickoff Barbeque at Black Jungle



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Mark your calendars for Saturday, June 6th from 11-5 for a Pot Luck Summer Kickoff Barbeque at Black Jungle. Our special guests, Greg and Amanda from Arizona Dendrobate Ranch will be visiting and it should be a nice opportunity to meet the newer folks in and around New England as well. 

Please pass the word, this invitation extends beyond New England to anyone sharing our interest in dart frogs, and the like. It will primarily be a social gathering however, if anyone has any ideas regarding special activities or possibly providing a presentation, then feel free to brain storm. We don't want to make things too complicated but we would like to make the event a little more enjoyable for everyone if we can.

Thank you,
Mike & Richard
Black Jungle Terrarium Supply


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll be there!!


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> I'll be there!!


If you guys can set up a computer outside, so I can participate via video chat, that would be marvelous. hahah.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

I got it marked hopefully i can come Saturday's are a tuff day for me though...
Brian


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll be there! 

...Probably.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Calender Cleared. See you guys there.

Kudos to Mike and Richard.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll be there, I can't wait to have a chance to see the store again and meet some more local froggers.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds great, good excuse to buy more plants!!


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

It's getting close now... we have heard from lots of people who will be stopping by this Saturday. The weather will be great. You might even want to take in the blooming orchids and carnivorous plants in the surrounding area. This is also Shad/Salmon/Lamprey spawning season on the CT river so you might want to view the wildlife at our local fishladder in town. Also...keep an eye out for the bald eagles who next at Barton Cove. Any fly fishermen? ....Thomas & Thomas is just down the road and nearby are several great trout fishing rivers in the area. Check out this page for additional local info: Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Exotic Tropical and Carnivorous Plants with Terrarium & Vivarium Supplies by Black Jungle Terrarium Supply

Hope you can make it!
Mike & Richard
Black Jungle


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking forward to it! The Vermont town of Brattleboro is also quite close and a great spot for dinner and drinks!


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Man.. I miss everything. Have fun you guys. Take some pics!!
Mac


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

if anyone from the north jersey or nyc area is planning on going to the BJ BBQ im having slight car trouble i normally go to every meet and expo but since im having trouble with my Shift Linkage i dont think i will be making the drive.. so if someone is interested in spliting gas and tolls and some friendly frog conversation count me in for 2morrow morning. pm me if anything. or email me directly to my phone
[email protected]


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

DC, If I was headed there dude, I would swing by and pick you up. I wanted to go..I had to do a show today.

Hope you got there!
Hope you guys had a great time,
Mac


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks mac Geroge wa snice enough to offer me a ride and julio helped me out but i had to cancle last min due to no1 to watch my girls kid. its cool though Geroge is having a meet at the end of the month and he has a beautiful collection so i cant wait. hope you make it out.




macspoison said:


> DC, If I was headed there dude, I would swing by and pick you up. I wanted to go..I had to do a show today.
> 
> Hope you got there!
> Hope you guys had a great time,
> Mac


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you Mike and Richard!

It's always a good to share time with my frogger friends. I really need to do it more often, but that 3 hour each way drive is just a KILLER.

Thank you for the hospitality - your store is looking better than ever. As I remarked to someone today, BJ is one of two or three places in the COUNTRY like it. We are very fortunate here in New England to have Mike and Richard as a resource (even if it is a 3 hour drive each way for some of us!).

It was great to see friends - new and old alike. Oh, you too Dylan. ; )

Thanks to Bill Finley for driving! An enjoyable drive with good company (Mr. Finley and Mr. HawkDogFrog hisself, John Pittman).

Thanks again.

Scott 
Maine


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for hosting! I had a great time and bought some excellant stuff. Those tanks were Godsent, and the plants are looking great.

It was nice to meet everyone, that was my first chance to hang out with all of the local froggers. I had a fantastic time, thank you.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks to Mike and Rich for a nice day at BJ and it was really nice to see and talk to everyone. I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Mike and Richard for hosting such a great meeting. You are both always great hosts. Amanda and Greg - great to see you again. Hopefully it won't be too long before we can catch up again. It was good to see a bunch of old faces as well as some new ones. 

It gets harder to actually look at the frogs at BJ when there are so many people to talk to.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That is *always* the case - excellent observation. When I'm around a bunch of nice frogs or around people - the people win out every time.

Nice to see you and the rumored Mrs. Oz - she's a sweetheart, you are very lucky. I supposed she is as well. 

s


rozdaboff said:


> .... It gets harder to actually look at the frogs at BJ when there are so many people to talk to.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll echo what everyone else has said, thanks Mike and Rich! It was great to meet some new people and put faces to old ones.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I didn't get to meet nearly as many of you as I wanted to!  I saw a couple of faces that looked familiar from the mugshots thread but when it came down to it I was too shy to walk up to each person and introduce myself . Still, those I did meet were great and I was so happy to have made it! The only shame is that there wasn't more time to take it all in and get to know everyone. I think the key is to have a get-together without the frogs pulling us away . Thanks again to Richard and Mike (you were both very kind and gracious from what little I saw of you) for hosting. I'll catch you all at the next event .


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Mike and Richard. Had a good time. The new greenhouse extension looks great. For those I missed seeing, sorry I arrived late. For those I did see, great to see and meet the old and the new. 

Thanks Greg and Amanda for the visit as well.

See you all at the next get together.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

So i finally got my camera and pc to work together again, well not quite i had to use my Girls mac to do it. Anyway, here are some pics from the event.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Beautiful Glass frogs


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

some beautiful display tanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mike and George picking up some supplies


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

and teh green house, there are lots and lots of plants to choose from, i must have walked in and out about 10 times and each time i would find a plant that i missed the last time.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Julio said:


> Beautiful Glass frogs


These are incredible, I saw this same frog that day. If I hadn't known to look under the leaves I never would have found it. Have they successfully bred them yet? I'm kind of intrigued.

Sorry if I got a little off topic, thanks again.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

bobberly1 said:


> These are incredible, I saw this same frog that day. If I hadn't known to look under the leaves I never would have found it. Have they successfully bred them yet? I'm kind of intrigued.
> 
> Sorry if I got a little off topic, thanks again.


Hey Mike,
as far as i know they have not bred yet.


----------

